# Spinnfischen in Paris an der Seine



## esox8888 (7. April 2014)

Hallo leute:vik: Ich fahre am 10.5.2014 nach Paris und möchte dort an der Seine angeln. 

kann mir da jemand ein paar infos geben?
schonzeit: ?

verbote: ? ...........usw......

Ich bin in dem Hotel Holiday Inn Porte de clichy  

am besten ist es wenn jemand infos zum angeln in der nähe des Hotels hat 

Angelart: Spinnfischen |wavey:



Schon mal vielen dank leute|wavey:


----------



## bushdoctor (7. April 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Paris an der seine*

Hi,

Streetfishing ist in Paris relativ verbreitet, sofern du die Sprache sprichst kannst du dich unter http://frenchtouchfishing.fr/blog/ mal schlau machen. In der Stadt selbst bieten sich Seine sowie canal/bassin de la Villette an, evtl. auch weitere Spots die mir nicht bekannt sind.

Wie es mit Lizenzen usw. aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe mich in den ganzen Jahren nie dazu aufgerafft es mal auszuprobieren. Vom hören/sehen ist es allerdings eine wahre Köderschlacht, musst dich also mit Vorrat eindecken.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!

Cheers,
Bushdoc


----------



## mok (9. April 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Paris an der Seine*



esox8888 schrieb:


> Hallo leute:vik: Ich fahre am 10.5.2014 nach Paris und möchte dort an der Seine angeln.
> 
> kann mir da jemand ein paar infos geben?
> schonzeit: ?
> ...



Salut Esox,
als erstes brauchst du eine "carte de pêche", die kannst du dir im Internet unter www.cartedepeche.fr ganz einfach besorgen:

carte annuelle Personne majeure anklicken, "association" 75-Paris auswählen, pers.Bild hochladen, zahlen, ausdrucken, angeln gehen.
Das Regelheftchen kannst du dir dann gleich mit ausdrucken.
Vorab: Die Raubfischsaison fängt am 01.Mai an, in der Seine gibt es Wels,Blackbass,Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Schleie,Rotauge,Rotfeder und Karpfen.
In der Seine gilt C&R = "no-kill" (ist auch Streetfishing-Philosophie!!) und da wo es im Pariser Raum nicht gilt, würde ich die Fische trozdem nicht essen!!!|krank: 
 Bon séjour à Paris #a
mok


----------



## **bass** (9. April 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Paris an der Seine*

P.S. mittlerweile sogar meerforelle vertreten! ; )


----------



## esox8888 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Paris an der Seine*

vielen dank die Antworten helfen mir schon sehr weiter

lg 
;-)


----------



## nordbeck (23. April 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Paris an der Seine*

vor 4 jahren war ich mit freunden im sommer ne woche in versaille auf nem seine hausboot. wir haben darauf gewohnt, allerdings war es fest verankert.

jeden abend kurz vor einbruch der dunkelheit hat es geraubt ohne ende. ich tippe auf zander und barsch, von daher könnte ich mir schlechtere reviere vorstellen.

bei den lizenzen war es früher so, dass man in dem departement in dem man die lizenz gekauft hat mit 4 ruten fischen durfte, in allen anderen aber auch noch mit einer.
dh. wenn du eh spinnfischen willst und vielleicht noch ne lizenz für ne andere ecke hast, kommst du möglicherweise um den neuerwerb herum.


----------

